# 7/11/06 - Pepsi Pro Summer League: Chicago Bulls v. Charlotte Bobcats



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Chicago vs. Charlotte*









*v* 










_T-Squared and Swiss Chocolate v. The Mustache_​
http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague.html


todays action is *game three* on the schedule. should start around 7-7:30pm ish? (educated guess - *game starts 20 minutes* after the completion of Indiana/Magic game)

anyway. comment here. and post all links and highlights in this thread!! :smilewink


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hopefully Ty plays better today, and hopefully the feeds a bit better.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I think Charlotte will be a scary team SOON. They always play the competition tough. They were young and had Emeka hurt. If you get a healthy team of Emeka, May, Wallace, Morrison, and Felton out on the court, that is dangerous. I didn't think May would be good in the NBA, but he was decent before getting hurt. The rest of the team is getting better. 

I'm looking forward to a Tyrus-May Matchup and a Thabo-Morrison Matchup. Might as well do that, it is summer league. Have the best cover the best.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

I am very curious to see Thabo take on Morrison.

I am also curious to see Tyrus' matchup. Sean May? Hollins? At LSU, he had a couple nice plays in the post in the game against UCLA, and Hollins specifically.

If Miles is going to make this team as a 3rd stringer, this is the game to prove it. Ray Felton is playing correct? Let's see how you defend, distribute, and protect the ball, Mr. Miles.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm excited about the matcups too because TT and Swiss can blow by May and Morrison all day. Morrison shot the ball awfully last game...


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Sounds like they are going to have announcing for the game today.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

I want to see more of the same from Thabo and more aggression from Tyrus. Go hog wild Ty!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I just pulled up the Nets/Heat game... They've got a couple of guys doing some PBP. It'll be kinda nice to at least have an idea of what's going on rather than trying to guess who just made that shot or turned the ball over or whatnot... Speed is real nice right now (of course, wait till the massive Bulls Fan invasion hits their bandwidth later this evening!)


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I won't be here later to catch the late game unfortunately. If anyone can record it and send me the feed to watch tomorrow I would greatly apprecciate it!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wow. it makes a _huge difference_ having PBP. did they identify themselves? who's doing the call?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Sounds like they are going to have announcing for the game today.


Yeah, wish they had that yesterday. Would've been less lost. Too bad I can't see today's game. Got work..... argghhh


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

fl_flash said:


> I just pulled up the Nets/Heat game... They've got a couple of guys doing some PBP. It'll be kinda nice to at least have an idea of what's going on rather than trying to guess who just made that shot or turned the ball over or whatnot... Speed is real nice right now (of course, wait till the massive Bulls Fan invasion hits their bandwidth later this evening!)


I so wish we could be there flash. It's a nice consolation to be able to see it at least. 

I take my nephew to the Junior Magic Basketball camp there every day. He says he met all of the Bobcats yesterday. I told him that doesn't count. He has to find the Bulls. :biggrin: 

I'm very tempted to try to sneak in somehow. There seem to be a lot of empty seats.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

I just got done reading the yesterdays thread and Thabo was compared to MJ, Pippen, Grant Hill, Reggie Miller, Kobe, and called a boderline superstar. I must watch the game tonight, although it seemed most were disapppointed in Tyrus' game shape and shot selection.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

badfish said:


> I so wish we could be there flash. It's a nice consolation to be able to see it at least.
> 
> I take my nephew to the Junior Magic Basketball camp there every day. He says he met all of the Bobcats yesterday. I told him that doesn't count. He has to find the Bulls. :biggrin:
> 
> I'm very tempted to try to sneak in somehow. There seem to be a lot of empty seats.


My wife keeps telling me to just go... "What's the worst they can do to you? Kick ya out?" (She's soooo compassionate!) It's a bit of a hike to get to the RDV Sportsplex from South Orlando and I'd be a little ticked to drive that far to get turned away.

As for Miz's question as to who's doing the PBP - I have no clue. They did identify themselves and I think one of them is a PR guy for the Magic. I'm sure they'll give themselves a plug during the game and at a minimum, they'll reintroduce themselves for the next game...


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> My wife keeps telling me to just go... "What's the worst they can do to you? Kick ya out?" (She's soooo compassionate!) It's a bit of a hike to get to the RDV Sportsplex from South Orlando and I'd be a little ticked to drive that far to get turned away.
> 
> As for Miz's question as to who's doing the PBP - I have no clue. They did identify themselves and I think one of them is a PR guy for the Magic. I'm sure they'll give themselves a plug during the game and at a minimum, they'll reintroduce themselves for the next game...


You should get one of those nylon bands to wear around your neck and clip your liscence or something to it, carry a notebook computer or a clipboard, maybe even wear a dress Bulls shirt if you have one!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

What time do you think the game will start, Eastern Time?


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

sean may sucks. he wont b any good


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Adam Morrison shot 3-14 in his summer league debut. His first shot of the game was blocked. What a bust! 

He'll probably have a huge game today.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

If someone has the time and the means to record this game so that some of us might download it later on the internet, please do. I for one have to work during the game and will not be able to catch any of it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SALO said:


> Adam Morrison shot 3-14 in his summer league debut. His first shot of the game was blocked. What a bust!
> 
> He'll probably have a huge game today.


Hopefully Thabo guards and shuts him down!


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> If someone has the time and the means to record this game so that some of us might download it later on the internet, please do. I for one have to work during the game and will not be able to catch any of it.


I might be able to do it.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Babble-On said:


> I might be able to do it.


If you do, please please hook me up to! you can e-mail it to me at [email protected] if your able. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

earl barron (6-11 / 268) tore it up...
33 points 9/17fg 15/17ft
15 rebounds
only 2pf
no block though


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Where/How do we get the stream ? URL ?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Travis Diener is playing good, we should trade for him, he'd be a good 3rd point guard.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

SALO said:


> Adam Morrison ...He'll probably have a huge game today.


not if he's guarded by jesus sefolosha. :angel:


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Where/How do we get the stream ? URL ?


open the following adress in your media player

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Where/How do we get the stream ? URL ?


http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague.html

WATCH THE GAMES LIVE 

(Or just go to Orlando's official site, they have the link to the webcam on their main page)


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

paxman said:


> not if he's guarded by jesus sefolosha. :angel:



Isn't that Ray Allen?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Should be a good game, i got live cam too its preety good isnt it! Commentry is preety easy to listen to also.
Morrison and Sefo good dual there i hope 
Tyrus and May


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

thebullybully said:


> Isn't that Ray Allen?


No, thats Jesus Shuttlesworth.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

6 minutes to go


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

3:30


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thabo got a steal on the first possession!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

tHABO GETS a steal on the 2nd possession, 2 steals already!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

This is awesome. Decent webcam footage for free PLUS commentary! I like the Fabolosa nickname.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

sloth said:


> No, thats Jesus Shuttlesworth.


Nope. Jesus is here, watching the game too.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

who are these _jokers_ on the PBP?

thabo with two early steals. one from morrison.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> who are these _jokers_ on the PBP?
> 
> thabo with two early steals. one from morrison.


Your kidding, these guys are good, much better than what I saw on WGN all year.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Did Thomas get yanked?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeh not sure why maybe just some messages to him, he wasnt doing to bad on the defensive end


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

um, excuse me. magic guys! we don't care ok? how about calling this game. thanks!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Did Thomas get yanked?


Looks like it, but i can't take my eyes off Thabo.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

sloth said:


> Looks like it, but i can't take my eyes off Thabo.


Yea he looks really solid. Good defense, bringing the ball up the court, making some nice passes.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

this game is boring already.........waaaaaay to many fouls!!!!!


and the commentators talk about other games.....they only wasted 1 minute on the current game


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

BenDengGo said:


> this game is boring already.........waaaaaay to many fouls!!!!!
> 
> 
> and the commentators talk about other games.....they only wasted 1 minute on the current game


Are these refs people learning how to be refs? Or just some guys they pulled in off the street?
And man, these pictures are dark.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Adam Morrison looks pretty good. Same with Thabo....


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

ugly game .... free throws ... way too many calls


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

BenDengGo said:


> this game is boring already.........waaaaaay to many fouls!!!!!
> 
> 
> and the commentators talk about other games.....they only wasted 1 minute on the current
> game


The game is nothing to brag about.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thabo just drained a three....but it didn't count.


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

whats wrong with those refs ???


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wow, these announcers are like a shotgun blast to the face.
Though so is the game so far.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

I feel like driving the 15 minutes it would take right now and kicking the living snot out of these guys.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How'd Tyrus manage to get benched in a summerleague game?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Morrisons just torching us.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

adam morrison sure knows how to score!!

tyrus benched?? damn wanted to see him


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

**** Adam Morrison, he's going for 50 today.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

WOW Morrison nice


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What the ****s wrong with these guys? Sefo's dropping dimes left and right, but then the people drop the ball everytime.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice hands from Drago.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thabo with the throw down!


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

thabo dunk!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice looking break by Miles and Sefolosha.
They're the only ones worth watching here.

Is that Pete Myers coaching for us?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ty's in the doghouse!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Down 25-14 after one.

Morrison torching us.

Thabo looks impressive, but no one can handle his passes. 

Tyrus benched after a minute or so.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why do they go soundless in between quarters and timeouts? Theres no commercials, what, are they eating some cheese doodles?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

There must of been another reason for tyrus going off guys, im sure he will be back for the start of the second if not im a bit worried why the hell is that happening


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ty's back in.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Two things could've happened:

He didn't hustle.
He re-injured his groin.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus with the tip in!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

No, Thabo goes out. What the ****s wrong with Pete Myers, we need THabo on the court.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice follow Tyrus, Drew Gooden in the building???


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Morrison, 15 pts 5-7 in the first.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

someones having fun constantly repeating that Tyrus is not playing right now. Must be a perverse pleasure rooting against Bulls I'm not familiar with


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

One thing I really am being irked by from Tyrus is his body language, as I mentioned yesterday.

Nearly the last guy to run down court, then lazily runs back and allows the offensive player to establish the block.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Aaron Miles, steal, layup, and 1.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Where's tyrus' intensity? Eddy Curry has more intensity than Thomas.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sefo back in, the games saved!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice jumpshot for Thomas. But may responds with a 3.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

There's the type of PF I expect. Finds a spot. Sets. Shoots. Hits.

Well done Tyrus. You can get on the floor more quickly if you can hit jumpers off the pick and roll.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Positivity towards Tyrus?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thats 6 passes by Sefo that the player caught in the lane and blew it.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

sloth said:


> Where's tyrus' intensity? Eddy Curry has more intensity than Thomas.


Is Tyrus breathing? Jesus If Eddy is more intense than Tyrus get a stretcher... a man barely alive


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

a little zoom-in action couldn't hurt, could it?


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Luke fumbling all over himself after a nice pass from Thabo. 

:laugh:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thabo is so silky smooth with his ball handling for a 6'6 player!
Tyrus has been preety good in my eyes also


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Sorry, Luke. It's just not going to work out with us. Just move along.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

OMG that was insane Tyrus unlucky


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus missed the dunk, it was a good dunk, powerful. Then Thabo broke up the fastbreak.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Tyrus missed the dunk, but what is more important is the move he made. Fakes right, drives left. Spins back right. Drop Step. Missed Slam.

Very impressive.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thomas is actually playing good today!


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

thomas looking much more confident than yesterday


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

hahah NICE by tyrus with the layup hahah!
Nice bank shot!
Improvement from yesterday already!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

****ing Bench Thomas. Pete Myers has to ****ing bench Tyrus now. Open fastbreak, and Thomas does a ****ing layup. You stupid butt ****, slam it down and have the ball land on Adam Morrisons head on its way through the hoop even though morrison wasn't under the hoop, but you get the point, dunk that ****.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

I love the lay-in!


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Tyrus looking great the last few trips. 

That dunk attempt was dare I say, Amare-esque? 

Then the steal and "Andre Miller" layup to piss off the fans.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

no he didnt just lay the ball up.....


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow I was expecting Thomas to hammer it down on the break, and he did a soft lay in.

Probably didn't want to fall down like he did yesterday.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

badfish said:


> I love the lay-in!


Oh man. Skiles has to love the lay-in. TT not all about the dunks. BTW nasty spin move and almost dunk.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

No Ty, don't take any more threes.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

wee, thomas was sky high looking for the block


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Sorry i dont think Luke will be back  he is struggling


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dammit, Morrison again!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

uh oh if Thomas is like that.....

if he is good, poor Sloth loses again. Thats like 0-for the last 3 years for him. sad really :biggrin:


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Thabo can post! We don't have that from our guards.

TT nice pass!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice pass from Tyrus VERY VERY IMpressive


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

i got a fever.
and the only perscription,
is more stache.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice pass by Tyrus.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

someone stop the stache!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Sick shot by Morrison!


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

morrison is going to be an allstar !!!


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

this moustache is the best player in the draft so far


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Answer to the announcers trivia question (What Magic player was drafted #3 overall?). I say Grant Hill. 

Do I win?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Down 49-36 at the half.

Tyrus Thomas came on strong in the second half of the second quarter, doing nice stuff offensively, defensively, and most importlantly finally showing some energy. Aaron Miles was solid. Thabo was good again too, no one can handle his passes.

Adam Morrison whooped our *** though, we should have drafted him and traded Deng, he's GOOD.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Charlotte played a very good first half. Morrison and May look good. 

I like what I see in TT and Thabo. TT has more range than I thought he did.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Tabo is more dangerous at PG for this summer league game, i feel more confident with the ball in his hands.
Tyrus huge improvement today, rebounds been good, shots have been nice, some good looking passes, and he challenges every shot on the defensive end
Luke is a non factor and dont think he will be in the roster this season he is struggling


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Aesop said:


> Answer to the announcers trivia question (What Magic player was drafted #3 overall?). I say Grant Hill.
> 
> Do I win?


Thats what I was thinking.

Talk about a killer broadcast, play by play, color commentary, interviews, trivia questions. Maybe they add a halftime show tommorow!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

eh scorers make headlines. 
well rounded ballplayers make HIS TOREE


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 11, 2006)

How is Morrison's defensive game? Scoring wise, he reminds me of Nowitzki. Scary.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeh nah Morrison has been very good today hard to block his high release shot is a player, but his speed would be the only thing that would worry me if i am a bobcat fan, regular season NBA games a whole different game guys remember that. But yeah he is looking very good so far, still would not trade deng for him.


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

Morrison might not be fast but his moves ar quick and his instincts are great ... he will be able to play decent defense ... without any doubt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

As for Luke, I am dissappointed with the kid. During the season he gave us some meaningful minutes. I was hoping to see some things from him in the summer league. 

I still think the bulls invite him to camp but if he plays the same way he doesn't make the team.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

sloth said:


> Adam Morrison whooped our *** though, we should have drafted him and traded Deng, he's GOOD.


see, theres _Always_ something to complain about. And you were wondering in the back of your mind if there was anything left. Its gonna be allright. The cupboard will never be bare of negativity lil buckaroo

Suns gonna come out...To-mor-row. Bet yer bottom dollar thaat.....


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

windy_bull said:


> he will be able to play decent defense ... without any doubt.


respectfully disagree


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

let's see how morrison does when the lights go up.

and yes, he's been very impressive in his second summer league game.

bulls however, not so much.

a little better energy after myers "got into them" in the huddle.

and again, just wait till the lights go up! :laugh:


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

paxman said:


> respectfully disagree


feel free :cheers:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thabo with a nice fade away.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thabo gets another steal, leads the break, and Luke makes a jumper!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

damn stupid NBA media player won't work. Is the picture like a webcam or smooth?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thabo draws a charge!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thomas makes a jumper, impressive today!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

you guys are making Thabo sound like Matrix jr. I wish i could see this


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

fleetwood macbull said:


> you guys are making Thabo sound like Matrix jr. I wish i could see this


He's way better than Marion.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

3 point game!


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

what can't you http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague_results.html


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Tyrus has made a couple of jumpers off glass. Nice touch.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeh Tyrus U The Man


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Freakish


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

he is hurt but


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Tyrus is holding is butt or hamstring or something. Interesting.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't it seem as though Tyrus just asked Pete Myers to take him out (he surely did) and went to the corner of the gym.......

...maybe to vomit (part I'm obviously speculating on)? 

Good times.

He's playing a great game.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Basden smokes stache!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Was Tyrus just joking around yesterday? Or was that not Thomas? This is a completely different player today.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Adam Morrison's defense just made Eddie Basden look like MJ.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

meanwhile, eddie basden backing down morrison.

yeah, baby!


:laugh:


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Basden owns Morrison. :biggrin:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

"Tied at 53... lots of 3's up there....lots of 5's... lots of 3's..."

Wow these guys are mindblowing.
And boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

tyrus isnt in anymore right?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

just got home from work

how's tyrus doing?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thomas with the block!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Uhoh and the Anchorman quotes come out...
:angel: 



Sefolosha looks like a veteran out there, just based on comfort level, etc.
Which I suppose he pretty much is, playing overseas, compared to these college players.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> just got home from work
> 
> how's tyrus doing?


good


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

OH baby Tyrus with the swat apparently skiles smiling at it


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

FREAKISH!!!

TT with the BLOCK!!!

Oh my!!!

Announcers said it even put a grin on mr gritty gutty!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

did you hear that.

skiles smiled when tyrus blocked the shot.

skiles sporting boat shoes apparently.

lmao. ok i take back what i said about these announcers, they are very droll.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

apparently this frozen web cam just made me miss a sick Tyrus Thomas block...


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> FREAKISH!!!
> 
> TT with the BLOCK!!!
> 
> ...



Damn...nice block. At least 2 feet above the rim. Sick.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> "Tied at 53... lots of 3's up there....lots of 5's... lots of 3's..."
> 
> Wow these guys are mindblowing.
> And boom goes the dynamite.


The play by play guy is a backup host for a Magic TV show. The color guy is some low-ranking PR guy for the Magic. That's about what you get when you get guys of those qualifications calling games.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

The ROY said:


> just got home from work
> 
> how's tyrus doing?


He got benched by Petey early, but he's been playing really well since the second quarter.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

tyrus with a great block attempt that made the guy turn the ball over!


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Tyrus is really showing himself to be a gifted passer. Cool.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

sloth said:


> Was Tyrus just joking around yesterday? Or was that not Thomas? This is a completely different player today.


hahaha....if you (and others) had actually seen him play more than a few times, you wouldn't be surprised at all with what you are watching right now....


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I do love the Skiles teasing though. "That's as close as you'll see Scott smile."


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Tyrus nice dish again, I like it i like it alot


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Tyrus sick challenge of May's three point attempt. Half blocked it before he could shoot. Sick. More sick.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

These announcers have been on a roll this quarter. They are growing on me.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> FREAKISH!!!
> 
> TT with the BLOCK!!!
> 
> ...



Just seeing you post a happy post makes the TT draft all worthwhile IMO.

In fact, I'm a little weepy.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Uhoh and the Anchorman quotes come out...
> :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


Thabo's underappreciated in this game since no one can catch the ball.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Enigma said:


> The play by play guy is a backup host for a Magic TV show. The color guy is some low-ranking PR guy for the Magic. That's about what you get when you get guys of those qualifications calling games.


Oh yea, can't expect any better in a summer league game.
Though I do find the stuff about Skiles pretty funny.
"Cigarettes rolled up in the left sleeve...worker boots... oh yea, he's gritty".


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice to see Tyrus borrowed Ben Gordon's shoes...


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

can someone tell me if htey scored ont hat fast break that tyrus led? i couldnt tell


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

TT challenges the shot, makes the guy miss, boards it, takes it up on the fast break, perfect bounce pass to Drago and he misses! TT is sick right now.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Thomas may commit a lot of fouls this year... but at least they'll be fun fouls.

Seems like aside from the occasional boneheaded turnover he's a pretty decent passer


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

the-asdf-man said:


> can someone tell me if htey scored ont hat fast break that tyrus led? i couldnt tell


He slipped and fell.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

the-asdf-man said:


> can someone tell me if htey scored ont hat fast break that tyrus led? i couldnt tell


Ty fell down.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

the-asdf-man said:


> can someone tell me if htey scored ont hat fast break that tyrus led? i couldnt tell


They should have...Tyrus made a nice pass to Luke who got stuffed on a layup attempt


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

You can tell TT is really out of shape, but he is playing really hard when the ball is in play.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Tyrus >> Tyson


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

lougehrig said:


> You can tell TT is really out of shape, but he is playing really hard when the ball is in play.


Agreed...he needs to get in better shape...but I'm really happy that yall are getting to see the real Tyrus Thomas...and this is just scratching the surface


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

what have you done Mister Paxson. What have you done?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

lmao at the Stephen Hunter wearing a Stephen Hunter throwback jersey story..
These guys have amended themselves.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Tyrus is awesome!! Down with Thabo!!


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Tyrus makes everything look so easy.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Actually, I haven't seen a single play from this game. Sounds good though.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and we're back. _what the hell happened?_

bulls gave them a good run down the end made a game of it. miles very impressive driving to the hoop.

tyrus looked more comfortable out there today.

continued *thabo-love* from me.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I have no idea who the guys are who called this game, but they ended up firmly convinced that Tyrus Thomas is a 3.

That ain't good.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

And we're back.

Thabo makes a go ahead shot with 3 seconds left, but after forcing Morrison to miss, some unknown Bobcats player (didn't catch who) puts back the miss at the Buzzer. Bulls fall by 1 point


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> And we're back.
> 
> Thabo makes a go ahead shot with 3 seconds left, but after forcing Morrison to miss, some unknown Bobcats player (didn't catch who) puts back the miss at the Buzzer. Bulls fall by 1 point


It was that guy with the weird name, Dijourd or something.

Someone wasn't boxing out, not good.

Thabo was player of the game, followed by Thomas, than Morrison (the games two halves, not one).


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

I guess I watched the right moments. I'm quite impressed by Tyrus and Thabo. Miles is intriguing as well.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Board was down, couple more comments from me...

Tyrus hit back to back jumpers from deep. Looked like a small forward on the second one. :biggrin: 

Thabo stuffed a Morrison shot back in his face, picked up the loose ball, then took it coast to coast for the layup. He also hit what appeared to be the game winner with 3 seconds left. Fadeaway jumper from the left baseline. 

After the Bobcats hit the game winning tip-in off a Morrison miss, I was immediately hoping for an instant replay to overturn the call. :laugh:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Tryus will play four for us there is no question about that in my mind but there is the option to play Noc at 4 and thomas at 3, versatile players i love em!
Tyrus was great throughout the whole game, cant wait to see the box he did preety well i think.
Thabo impressed again looks like a vet!
Aron miles was preety good again got to the line whenever he felt like it.
Go tyrus :banana:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Thabo's looking even more impressive than Brandon Roy out there...or so I've read on another board


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> I have no idea who the guys are who called this game, but they ended up firmly convinced that Tyrus Thomas is a 3.
> 
> That ain't good.


He guarded May well for being so weak at this point. He can easily be a 4 once he fills out.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Sef stuffing Morrison was GREAT! Couple that with him comming up with the ball and taking it coast to coast with the "dipsy doo" - icing on the cake!

I thought the announcers were allright. They were pretty punchy at the end, but overall I hope they keep them there.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/media/magic/BobcatsBulls071106.pdf

Here is the box score. The link isn't up yet on the website, but I figured out the name. Haha.


WOWOW...Tyrus 8-13 shooting, 17 points, 11 boards, 2 blocks, 2 assists!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, the announcers were good, much better experience over yesterday. Tommorow they might take telephone calls if they can get it setup!

I saw a Magic Johnson comparison to Tyrus.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Tyrus man's the paint like a 7footer...

He def can play the 4 full time....but versitile enough to play the 3 also....


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

lougehrig said:


> http://www.nba.com/media/magic/BobcatsBulls071106.pdf
> 
> Here is the box score. The link isn't up yet on the website, but I figured out the name. Haha.
> 
> ...


geez....

it's just the summerleagues but um...yeah, he's a beast


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

OziBull said:


> Tryus will play four for us there is no question about that in my mind but there is the option to play Noc at 4 and thomas at 3, versatile players i love em!
> Tyrus was great throughout the whole game, cant wait to see the box he did preety well i think.
> Thabo impressed again looks like a vet!
> Aron miles was preety good again got to the line whenever he felt like it.
> Go tyrus :banana:


What little I saw of Thabo and Miles makes me think that Pargo will never wear a Bull uniform again. They both look to have good court vision and make heads-up plays. Thabo, in particular, looked VERY comfortable. I almost think he passed too much....... leading to fouls instead of a score & a foul.

LMAO at Schenscher getting hit in the face with a pass to him! Didn't like what I saw from him OR from Pasilic.

Thomas looked like a man-child out there.

Don't know what happened in the firat half. I do know that if Tyrus & Thabo played more in the second, this would have been a Bull victory. Also, looked like much of our energy (at least Tyrus and Thabo) was on the defensive end. These guys are definitely going to be 2-way players....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thabo got screwed over in the stats today. 1 assist. He was creating like crazy, not his fault no one can catch the ball and finish. Tyrus did some nice things, a little dissapointed he missed that monster jam, and then followed it up by a layup, but a good performance by him. Same with Aaron Miles, he has to be our 3rd guard. Eddie Basden, screw him, he sucks.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

What I'm happiest about, despite not watching the game, is 11 rebounds by Tyrus. That's a pretty impressive number in only 25 minutes.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thats a nice stat line for tyrus, even cut down his turnovers to two
17 points
11 rebounds
2 Steals
2 Blocks
2 Assists
in 25 minutes
8-13 shooting

:banana: :cheers:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Thabo with only one assist??? Of course, when guys can't catch and finish - what can you do? I was cracking up with the announcers riding ole Luke. "Well, if he was paying any attention, he'd have caught that pass rather than letting it hit him in the face." "Hey! Schensher finally got his mits around one and look what he does!"


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

I recorded the game, but the second half won't play  I guess I can still put the first half up, but still, sorry to the guys that were lookin for the download, as the second half was far better than the first.

Nice game out of Tyrus.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

sloth said:


> Thabo got screwed over in the stats today. 1 assist. He was creating like crazy, not his fault no one can catch the ball and finish. Tyrus did some nice things, a little dissapointed he missed that monster jam, and then followed it up by a layup, but a good performance by him. Same with Aaron Miles, he has to be our 3rd guard. Eddie Basden, screw him, he sucks.


Why were you dissapointed that he missed that monstor jam? Do you know how impressive the move was before he went up for the dunk was? To finish that play off was hard with two people in his face, also when he lay it in i smiled probably getting on skiles good books, we all know skiles doesnt like show offs!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Who was guarding Morrison in the first half? That might raise a red flag or two. I would have thought it would be either Thabo or Tyrus....


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Atleast we have two more finishers...PLUS J.R. Smith

alot of athleticism between those 3


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Morrison only 4 points the entire second half. I think they were all free throws too. 

Interesting on the final play of the game, we had Tyrus guarding Morrison. Morrison had him beat by a step, but Tyrus recovered and managed to bother the shot at the last second, forcing a miss. Looked like it could have been a foul though. Hard to tell with no replays.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Also my observation with Morrison, he was hot in the first quarter but then faded away. He can score there is no doubt about it but already we are seeing what opposition coaches will do all year to him, setting up isolation plays and backing him down on the post, he is so bad at defending a player one on one that as someone said before he made Eddie Basden look like MJ, so that is obviously one thing he must work on hard and that is strength and speed


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

OziBull said:


> Why were you dissapointed that he missed that monstor jam? Do you know how impressive the move was before he went up for the dunk was? To finish that play off was hard with two people in his face, also when he lay it in i smiled probably getting on skiles good books, we all know skiles doesnt like show offs!


He's saving the highlight reel dunks for the NBA finals...


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

OziBull said:


> Also my observation with Morrison, he was hot in the first quarter but then faded away. He can score there is no doubt about it but already we are seeing what opposition coaches will do all year to him, setting up isolation plays and backing him down on the post, he is so bad at defending a player one on one that as someone said before he made Eddie Basden look like MJ, so that is obviously one thing he must work on hard and that is strength and speed


He got alot of calls and free throws. If someone like Bruce Bowen is guarding him, no way he gets any calls or shots off for that matter.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Aaron Miles 8/9 free throws. Yesterday he hit 11/11. We need someone like this on the team. Kid looks fast as hell out there. Bye bye Pargo.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

and how much will he wear down after 82 games and playoffs as a bad diabetic? Thats an issue thats not that hard to shy away from as a GM and you are on the clock at #2


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

LuCane said:


> Two things could've happened:
> 
> He didn't hustle.
> He re-injured his groin.


He keeps pulling it!

-----------------

Man, that was some serious star power even for a summer league game. TT and Thabo both filled up their stat lines impressively. TT's upside, IMO, is Kevin Garnett.

And Morrison indeed appears to be a hell of a scorer. 29 points in 29 minutes. He also doesn't appear to be anything but a scorer, as predicted. But a very good scorer.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

SALO said:


> Aaron Miles 8/9 free throws. Yesterday he hit 11/11. We need someone like this on the team. Kid looks fast as hell out there. Bye bye Pargo.


Yeh i think pargos bull days are numbered to say the very least unless they do want to keep him for a vet guard.
Miles has been very impressive with his speed and potential to get to the rim whenever he pleases and converts from the line with a high percentage. If not us he will be given a spot on a roster somewhere i am sure


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

morrison fan here, i thought bulls #1's thabo and thomas played very well, thomas impressed me with his outside shot and we hadnt heard too much about that, he looks like he's going to be a good one down the road.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I have a question:

How much do we read into Thabo's and Tyrus' play, given that it's in summer league games?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I can't see Aaron Miles getting much playing time with Thabo, Gordon, Smith, Hinrich & Duhon all in the backcourt. But he definintely looks DESERVING of a spot. Hell, he looks like shoulda been taken in the 1st round.

I'm still sticking to it though, I think Sefolosha & Smith will spell the end of Gordon. Don't want him to leave or be traded but it feels damn near inevitable

Sefolosha is the perfect SG, Smith is the perfect backup SG who also can go on insane scoring flurries. then you have Miles speed, free throw ability and slashing..

I'd say you possibly may have surpassed Gordon with those three...

Gordon is still GORDON though...can't trade him


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

garnett said:


> I have a question:
> 
> How much do we read into Thabo's and Tyrus' play, given that it's in summer league games?


They both show alot of promise..

At the same time, Lonnie Baxter was the MVP of the summer leagues a few years back...so I wouldn't read very deeply.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

garnett said:


> I have a question:
> 
> How much do we read into Thabo's and Tyrus' play, given that it's in summer league games?


For me, the actual stats mean nothing. I saw two guys who looked like men among boys out there. They both looked very comfortable with AND without the ball. Court movement, court vision, defensive positioning and overall play looked very good. Both show great size, length, and athleticism to be able to play with the pros. Was especially surprised by Tyrus' apparent comfort in handling the ball, and his range (though may have been lucky tonight) was longer than I thought. Both looked to have the spped to drive and the ability to pull-up if defense backs off.....

A guy like Miles is a little harder to guage, because he has no range, and won't get the lane like he was all night tonight. Also harder to read Morrison, because I doubt he gets those kinds of looks in a regular season game. Looked like the Bull was able to stop him once they realized what was happening (4 points in the second half..... FTs?). Basden, Schensch, Pasilic, etc. all pretty much looked like they don't belong on a basketball court.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

garnett said:


> I have a question:
> 
> How much do we read into Thabo's and Tyrus' play, given that it's in summer league games?


It is what it is. The Bulls' best player through two games is probably Aaron Miles, remember.

Personally, I think what's going to hold Sefolosha back is simply the guys ahead of him on the depth chart. And that's probably a good thing in the long haul. I would expect him to look good against summer league players -- he's had several years' worth of professional experience, and since he was in the Series A playoffs up until 3-4 weeks ago, he should have a lot less rust on him than the college guys.

And even if he's not at 100%, Thomas should have a pretty big physical advantage over summer-league competition. I'll be most interested to see how he matches up with true starting-caliber NBA 4s on a nightly basis.

Wynn asked a good question that hasn't been answered -- I only caught the last quarter. Who the hell was "guarding" Morrison during the first half.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The ROY said:


> I can't see Aaron Miles getting much playing time with Thabo, Gordon, Smith, Hinrich & Duhon all in the backcourt. But he definintely looks DESERVING of a spot. Hell, he looks like shoulda been taken in the 1st round.
> 
> I'm still sticking to it though, I think Sefolosha & Smith will spell the end of Gordon. Don't want him to leave or be traded but it feels damn near inevitable
> 
> ...


I was also impressed with Thabo, but can you really decide to dismiss Gordon after watching the kid play only two summer games? If anything, Sef is a great fit to play next to Gordon. Looks like he has PG instincts and handles..... but should be able to handle defending SG pretty handily. If anything, I see Duhon's time getting squeezed. Either way, a good problem to have.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wynn said:


> I was also impressed with Thabo, but can you really decide to dismiss Gordon after watching the kid play only two summer games? If anything, Sef is a great fit to play next to Gordon. Looks like he has PG instincts and handles..... but should be able to handle defending SG pretty handily. If anything, I see Duhon's time getting squeezed. Either way, a good problem to have.


Yeah, Sefo looks likea better point guard than shooting guard.


----------



## MKazz (Jun 22, 2003)

Sorry if this has been asked a million times or if I'm just dumb for not finding it, but is or will the video of this game be up anywhere anytime soon?

Thanks.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Wynn asked a good question that hasn't been answered -- I only caught the last quarter. Who the hell was "guarding" Morrison during the first half.


That's my guy ... that's who.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

SALO said:


> That's my guy ... that's who.


'Morrison scored 25 points in the first half, mostly with Eddie Basden on him, but only 4 in the 2nd. Sefolosha harassed him with his freakish wingspan and discouraged him from trying to get around him and create his own shot......'

:clap:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

SALO said:


> That's my guy ... that's who.


Am glad to see that Thabo shut him down and that Basden was the guy on line for the 25 points. I think we're seeing the last throws of Basden's career as a Bull. Not that the guy should be defending SF or anything, but just that he didn't look so good out there at all. For an NBA vet..... he was gettin' spanked by a rook.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm a little surprised at all the morrison bashing, if you guys had drafted him you'd be praising him for his performance today. reminds me of carolina fans, when they lose a recruit they immediately get on a campaing to trash the guy.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

rainman said:


> i'm a little surprised at all the morrison bashing, if you guys had drafted him you'd be praising him for his performance today. reminds me of carolina fans, when they lose a recruit they immediately get on a campaing to trash the guy.


I haven't read the entire thread, but it doesn't seem like he's being bashed. He had a great first half -- scoring. Looks like he has a real nose for putting points on the board. From what I saw, that's about it.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

rainman said:


> i'm a little surprised at all the morrison bashing, if you guys had drafted him you'd be praising him for his performance today. reminds me of carolina fans, when they lose a recruit they immediately get on a campaing to trash the guy.


That's right...don't you forget it.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Wynn said:


> I was also impressed with Thabo, but can you really decide to dismiss Gordon after watching the kid play only two summer games? If anything, Sef is a great fit to play next to Gordon. Looks like he has PG instincts and handles..... but should be able to handle defending SG pretty handily. If anything, I see Duhon's time getting squeezed. Either way, a good problem to have.


Oh no, I definintely don't wanna dismiss Gordon. He's a future all-star but it's hard not to think about it since there's ALWAYS been some sort of issue betweeen Skiles/Gordon ever since he got into the league.

Right now, Thabo's looking PERFECT next to Hinrich.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Oh no, I definintely don't wanna dismiss Gordon. He's a future all-star but it's hard not to think about it since there's ALWAYS been some sort of issue betweeen Skiles/Gordon ever since he got into the league.
> 
> Right now, Thabo's looking PERFECT next to Hinrich.


He looks just as perfect next to Gordon. There's plenty of minutes for three guards.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm very impressed by the DX review, especially of Thabo on Morrison. I hope Tyrus develops an inside game and adds bulk. I can see him being like Marion, but more PF-esque.

Thabo is the PERFECT fit for Kirk and Ben. He can slash and play some PG with Kirk. And definitely play PG with Ben. I've always been a fan of tall PGs (Penny, Livingston). It's such a big advantage.

The thing that worries me long term is, if it ever came down to it, would Pax choose to keep Skiles or Gordon? I see it hard for us to pay a lot of money to Kirk, Ben, and if Thabo (it be good for us to be in this predictament).

This season will be interesting and exciting.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Maybe I'm reading it wrong, but did it say that there was a goaltend on that Adam Morrison shot?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Maybe I'm reading it wrong, but did it say that there was a goaltend on that Adam Morrison shot?


Basically yep, but it's quite confusing.



> even would have came away credited with the game-winning had his teammate not touched the offensive rebound that came off the rim but was still in the cylinder after an Adam Morrison floater.


It's tripping me out.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Adam Morrison also was impresed by Sefolosha:

"[He's] and incredible defender, and just a great all-around player," said Morrison.

from DX


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Can we merge this with the other thread now? We need one big thread! Massive threads are the wave of the future!


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> Adam Morrison also was impresed by Sefolosha:
> "[He's] and incredible defender, and just a great all-around player," said Morrison.
> from DX


I just wanted to quote this.

one more time:



> Adam Morrison also was impresed by Sefolosha:
> "[He's] and incredible defender, and just a great all-around player," said Morrison.
> from DX


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I thought that tip looked like it didn't get off on time. So if stupid didn't goaltend, we would have won!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

paxman said:


> I just wanted to quote this.
> 
> one more time:


thabo looked good but morrison only played 13 minutes in the second half and had about 4 or 5 looks that were good ones that just didnt go in, he did have one sent back in his mug though.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Highlights anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> Highlights anyone?
> 
> Thanks!


*12 word summary:* Thabo being Thabo and Thomas' game is more than just a pogostick. Relief!


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

El Chapu said:


> Highlights anyone?
> 
> Thanks!



855 word summary  -
http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1405


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=F940691800EDFF90

Thats some of the game in a zip file. Unfortunately, I got none of the xecond half I think because for whatever reason, the asf file is corrupted or something. I guess its better than nothin' though.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

El Chapu said:


> Highlights anyone?
> 
> Thanks!


http://yourchicagobulls.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=156


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Zeb said:


> http://yourchicagobulls.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=156


Great work! However, Refs must have gotten the score wrong. I had it at Bulls 78 - Bobcats 4


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7sE3NIpb-0Y"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7sE3NIpb-0Y" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

I was disappointed in Tyrus' laying it up on the fast break instead of slamming it home.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

dior fischer sucks for tipping that in wat bi***


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

We drafted some NICE talent.

I don't care if it IS the summer league.

T2 does what I've been waiting for Tyson to do his entire career.

Thabo just does it all...I'm so glad he ditched number 2 for 20.

I'm impressed.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm just glad Tyrus Thomas is showing an ability to hit the 15 footer. If he can hit that, it makes him a far more impactful player his rookie year.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Thomas is showing a little bit of EVERYTHING. Definintely showed yesterday why Pax thinks he'll BE the best player in the draft.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks for the vids/links/etc. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks a ton for those videos, guys.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Have ya'll thought about what it will be like when Tyrus, Thabo & Ben join our group?

Right now, we're looking very, veRY good. Add the strengths of J.R. Smith & Viktor Khyrapa (if they aren't traded) & we may be looking at a team headed to the ECF.

There is NO team in the east with defense as good as ours.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I agree we should be ridiculoulsy good defensivley this upcoming season and barring any major injuries or setbacks (like a bad trade) we should be in contention for the ECF.

I watched the video highlights but does anyone happen to have a clip of the whole game? Thanks!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I think we will see a lot of Tyrus and Thabo this year. Tyrus, if he can hit the 15 to 20 footer, will see time spotting P.J. Brown at the 4. Thabo should take some of Duhon's minutes and when he starts out-performing Duhon we can give him all of Duhon's minutes. He is really the perfect fit right now. Next to Kirk he can play the 2, with Ben he can play the 1. Overall, this team will be the best team in the Eastern Conference at two things...

1)Defense(Ben, Noc, Kirk, Tyrus)
2)Depth

Also, here is a guess at our 15-man final roster after two summer league games....

Kirk Hinrich
Ben Gordon
Chris Duhon
Thabo Sefolosha
J.R. Smith
Aaron Miles(NBDL)
----------------
Andres Nocioni
Luol Deng
Viktor Khryapa
--------------
P.J. Brown
Tyrus Thomas
Malik Allen
Ben Wallace
Michael Sweetney
Luke Schnescher(NBDL)


----------

